# Software Companies- seriously have you ever even SEEN a furnace?



## aanthony (Dec 3, 2014)

When I worked in hvac I saw a lot of challenges with software, too hard to learn, didn't do what I needed to do, our sales and office were overlapping in work doing the same thing twice, once on paper, and once on the system. We couldn't find a software program that really did what we needed it to without spending well more than a small to average heating and cooling company could afford. Our excel spreadsheets had so many formulas on it that the pages were filling. Does that sound like you? What would it do for your company to be able to have a streamline program that could take care of all those needs for you, was cost effective, and could be learned by someone relatively computer savvy in a matter of minutes? What if someone else would set it up for you customized to your company. We created a program that does just that! Our experience, about 20 years, in positions including call center rep, call center manager, sales rep, sales manager, administrative assistant, administrative manager, and GM gave us the understanding of what challenges exist and what works. We were tired of trying to use software created by someone who had no idea what actually goes on inside the industry! Thermogrid was designed for people like you and me, and has been being actively used by companies for about 5 years. It's web based, so it can be used from any computer, IPAD, smart phone or other device anywhere! Now that we have worked out all the "new software kinks" and we know it works, and works well it's time to let others know what we have. Please check out our website (thermogrid.com) and shoot me an email [email protected]. I'd be happy to answer any questions and take you through a demo! Thanks for your time, I look forward to hearing from you soon!
Angel


----------

